# Anyone had their windows tinted?



## weebaws (Jun 16, 2011)

If you did, which ones did you get done: all excluding the windscreen or just the rear screen and three quarters?

I've got mine booked in this week. Just going for the rear screen and three quarters to keep on the right side of the law... already had a few fingers pointed at me in a 'we'll be keeping an eye on you' kind of way from the local constabulary so don't want to add fuel to that particular fire!

If anyone has any pics of what you've had done, it would be good to have a look.

Cheers.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

We have tinted plenty of GTR's and having the side 2 really do look nice.

You must by law allow in 70% light through them which is nice that we have a 25% film here.

Robbie


----------



## weebaws (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks Robbie - Ideally I'd like to get the side 2 done. The information the tinting company gave to me though was that the front side windows only allow 70% light transmission as they come out the factory and to put any tint on there would make them illegal- Is that incorrect?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

I believe that Nissan's factory tint is 7% but I will look into it.

Robbie


----------



## weebaws (Jun 16, 2011)

Fantastic, thanks Robbie. Shame I'm not closer or I'd have brought the car to you.


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

weebaws said:


> Thanks Robbie - Ideally I'd like to get the side 2 done. The information the tinting company gave to me though was that the front side windows only allow 70% light transmission as they come out the factory and to put any tint on there would make them illegal- Is that incorrect?


I did mine on my gtst with the lightest tint available.... and would you belive it 
big clampdown in my area the folowing week and got a caution for just being over the tint % so had to take it off and go to aproved garage for a check then take a writen stamp back and show the police ....just not worth it:runaway:


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

torra said:


> I did mine on my gtst with the lightest tint available.... and would you belive it
> big clampdown in my area the folowing week and got a caution for just being over the tint % so had to take it off and go to aproved garage for a check then take a writen stamp back and show the police ....just not worth it:runaway:


 That sucks.

I want pitch black windows. So dark, it would be impossible to see in. But oh well.


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

KingOfTheGT-R said:


> That sucks.
> 
> I want pitch black windows. So dark, it would be impossible to see in. But oh well.


It was a sad sight to see all the modded cars they had pulled lined up side by side with the customs and police testing every window...youg lass next to me was crying her eyes out as she had limo black all round on her Corsa...pealing the stuff off:bawling:
plod were smerking away


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

torra said:


> It was a sad sight to see all the modded cars they had pulled lined up side by side with the customs and police testing every window...youg lass next to me was crying her eyes out as she had limo black all round on her Corsa...pealing the stuff off:bawling:
> plod were smerking away


 Lol, I think 70% is a bit over the top. Maybe should be 70% tinted and 25% light coming through lol


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

I have Magic 50 percent back and 25 side and looks fab!


----------



## weebaws (Jun 16, 2011)

ROG350Z said:


> I have Magic 50 percent back and 25 side and looks fab!


Have you had any bother with the police? What about your insurance co, where they ok with it?


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

ROG350Z said:


> I have Magic 50 percent back and 25 side and looks fab!


 Can you post some pics of it?


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> I believe that Nissan's factory tint is 7% but I will look into it.
> 
> Robbie


i'd say more like 20% from the factory robbie 

the annoying thing is they are policing a law from 1984 and window tint film has progressed so far in that time its unreal 

a modern film has absolute clarity unlike films of old


----------



## weebaws (Jun 16, 2011)

The tints are on...

Went for 35% only on the back window and behind the B pillar as didn't want to chance it with the police.

Have agreed with them that I can bring it back and have the fronts done too if I want.

Pretty chuffed as it is though as having the rears tinted seems to darken down the front windows quite a bit.

If anyone in Scotland is looking for someone to do theirs, I can highly recommend Scot-tint in Edinburgh!


----------



## ASIF (Jan 14, 2008)

That looks good i think i will tint mines too but want to do the fronts aswell ,how much did that cost you?


----------



## weebaws (Jun 16, 2011)

ASIF said:


> That looks good i think i will tint mines too but want to do the fronts aswell ,how much did that cost you?


£130 mate. Wouldn't have been much more for the fronts too but I've got 6 points already and didn't fancy risking more getting them done. 

Might go back and get a light tint on them, will see.


----------



## ASIF (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks,will call them


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

weebaws said:


> The tints are on...
> 
> Went for 35% only on the back window and behind the B pillar as didn't want to chance it with the police.
> 
> ...


 Not black enough though.... Looks pretty stock.


----------



## weebaws (Jun 16, 2011)

It's not too dark definitely. My worry was if I made the rear windows really black, they may look daft against stock fronts. 

They've said to leave it till the weather here improves (it's pretty grim just now) and then decide on whether to go darker or add the fronts. 

Have you done yours?


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

weebaws said:


> It's not too dark definitely. My worry was if I made the rear windows really black, they may look daft against stock fronts.
> 
> They've said to leave it till the weather here improves (it's pretty grim just now) and then decide on whether to go darker or add the fronts.
> 
> Have you done yours?


 No lol I wanted really black but against the law so didnt bother wasting my time.

It sucks... I hate the see through windows, looks so common.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Mine are limo black on rear screen & rear quarters but left the drivers & passenger door windows alone for now. Will be interesting to hear what the Nissan factory glass is tinted at as many people forget this when even applying the lightest tints which could put them over ...


----------



## ASIF (Jan 14, 2008)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Mine are limo black on rear screen & rear quarters but left the drivers & passenger door windows alone for now. Will be interesting to hear what the Nissan factory glass is tinted at as many people forget this when even applying the lightest tints which could put them over ...


I am considering the same as what you have to save bother with cops with fronts tinted s,do your front windows look darker in relation to weebaws?
How is rear visibility?

Thanks


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

Ignore the girl... I want these windows.


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

KingOfTheGT-R said:


> Ignore the girl... I want these windows.


what windows...haha


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Can someone please tell me.....how to ignore the girl...:chuckle:


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

I went limo on the rear and side, and light smoke on the front, really brings out the black details on the car.


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

DRAGON said:


> I went limo on the rear and side, and light smoke on the front, really brings out the black details on the car.


 Can I see a pic?


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

KingOfTheGT-R said:


> Can I see a pic?


heres a few i've done for you to look at 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/153391-tinted-gtrs-skylines.html

if you want to know the shades involved just ask 

Paul


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

ASIF said:


> I am considering the same as what you have to save bother with cops with fronts tinted s,do your front windows look darker in relation to weebaws?
> How is rear visibility?
> 
> Thanks



Weebaw????

Depends on the angle of the car & the light to be honest. However due to the spoiler I have no visibility anyway so I've always used the wingmirrors & occasionally the reverse camera! I don't have a tendency to worry what's behind me anyway, lol! The visibility at night though isn't good.


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

pwpro said:


> heres a few i've done for you to look at
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/153391-tinted-gtrs-skylines.html
> 
> ...


 They look good. But I can see through still? Is that the darkest?


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

KingOfTheGT-R said:


> Ignore the girl... I want these windows.


 Maybe they are not as dark as they look? It could be the angle and the sun? Or maybe her big beach azzzz lol


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

KingOfTheGT-R said:


> They look good. But I can see through still? Is that the darkest?


when you look at the rear of a car at its tints they will always appear lighter as your looking through the glass at the windscreen

they look much much darker from the front looking back 

for example










and from the front










the film use here was 23% all round so blocks 77% of light 

i carry films that transfer as little as 7%


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Mine done - Rear and rear quarters


----------



## donski D (Jan 10, 2004)

Any recommendations for west of Glasgow/Paisley area?


----------



## weebaws (Jun 16, 2011)

donski D said:


> Any recommendations for west of Glasgow/Paisley area?


I'm pretty sure the guys I used in edinburgh have another office/affiliate through in Glasgow. Give Scot-tint in edinburgh a call, they'll point you in the right direction.

I'm going back on Friday to get mine a bit darker!


----------

